# can i use Cell mass with Synthia 6 as a combination



## eshban (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,

Last night i have visit a supplement shop in my country. I ask that guy to give me "CEll - MAss" and "Syntehia 6". I want to use it as a combination.

He denied and says that this is not a valid combination. He says USE "CELL-MASS" with "No-Explode".

I told him that i use Cell mass as a creatine and for recovery purposes and Use Synthia 6 as a Protein. But he cannot accept my comments

So what can i do? who is wrong?

I have listen that there are side effects of using "No-Explode" or any NOS supplement. IS it True?????

Plz guide me

Thanks


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 11, 2008)

eshban said:


> hi,
> 
> Last night i have visit a supplement shop in my country. I ask that guy to give me "CEll - MAss" and "Syntehia 6". I want to use it as a combination.
> 
> ...



Your body will adapt to taking NO-Xplode, but thats about it.  

Taking syntha 6 and cell mass is a fine combination.  Hell, you wont be able to grow without the right amount of protein.  Tell the guy at the counter to shove it and give you your stuff


----------



## eshban (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for info, but Synthia 6 is expensive protein and it has 6 different types of protein.

IS there any extra benefit if i use Synthia 6 instead of On Whey Protein???


----------



## nni (Oct 12, 2008)

he is an idiot, first he should sell you whatever you want, you are a paying customer, secondly, your combination is fine. cell-mass for creatine (not recovery, that is a false claim) and protein to meet your protein needs. no-xplode is a completely unecessary, underdosed NO/Pump/Stim product.

syntha 6 is a decent protein, but i cant say that it is dosed well enough to be better than ON whey.


----------



## eshban (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks nni,

Tell me one more thing, after that i will finalize that what will i buy.

========================

i like to ask which option is better for me

1) BSn Cell Mass + BSN No Explode 
2) Gaspri Size On + Synthia 6
3) Gaspri Size On + BSN Dessert
4) BSN Cell Mass + BSN Synthia 6

(is there any need to use NO2 supplement?)

I am in Size gaining Phase. And here are my stats

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 74 kg
Age : 25.5 yrs

And here are my Body Fat Measurements
Body Fat info:
My body fat percentage = 22%
My total body fat = 36.30 lbs
My fat free mass = 128.70 lbs

Waiting some professional Opinion


----------



## nni (Oct 12, 2008)

if these are the only two supplements you will take, go with option 2.


----------



## eshban (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks nni,

But can i ask that why you told me to go for option2, 

what if i can follow option 4 i.e. BSN Cell Mass + BSN Synthia 6

waiting for your reply.

Thanks


----------



## Bradicallyman (Oct 12, 2008)

At 22% I would cut down a little bit before bulking but that is entirely up to you. 
If you have to, I would also go with number two. I hear nothing but great thing about SizeOn and would like to try it but its just too damn expensive for my taste. IMO, I don't think you will see that much of a difference as far as gains go (minus pumps) with any of those supplements over a cheaper mono creatine product. Why spend 50 dollars for a month supply of SizeOn when you can get a two months supply of mono "tried and true" creatine for 10 dollars?

I have tried samples of a few NO products and didn't really care for them. Some people swear by them, but I have also read that they are a waste of money.


----------



## nni (Oct 13, 2008)

eshban said:


> Thanks nni,
> 
> But can i ask that why you told me to go for option2,
> 
> ...



because sizeon is superior to cellmass



Bradicallyman said:


> At 22% I would cut down a little bit before bulking but that is entirely up to you.
> If you have to, I would also go with number two. I hear nothing but great thing about SizeOn and would like to try it but its just too damn expensive for my taste. IMO, I don't think you will see that much of a difference as far as gains go (minus pumps) with any of those supplements over a cheaper mono creatine product. Why spend 50 dollars for a month supply of SizeOn when you can get a two months supply of mono "tried and true" creatine for 10 dollars?
> 
> I have tried samples of a few NO products and didn't really care for them. Some people swear by them, but I have also read that they are a waste of money.



good advice, sizeon does have a study backing it though.


----------



## zombul (Oct 13, 2008)

To say protein and creatine (cell mass and syntha 6) is a bad combination is ignorance. Cell Mass and Syntha 6 are a little expensive but will work fine.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 13, 2008)

i think option 2 is your best choice

but i think ON whey would be just as good or better
probably more cost effective

sizeon is an incredible product in my opinion
and is superior to cell mass


----------

